# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Peeblesshire Beekeepers' Association >  Bee Books

## Joinur

Hi members 
 I am looking to purchase a copy of "The Illustrated Encyclopedia of Beekeeping" by Roger Morse and Ted Hooper for my association library.

Peter Jack
Peebles

----------


## gavin

I see that at Amazon it is one of the more expensive books around:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Illustrated-Encyclopedia-Bee-keeping-Roger-Morse/dp/0525242430

----------

